# White Widow



## JayMcFly (Apr 16, 2006)

I got my seeds from the sensi shop in amsterdam and they are white label white widow seeds.

I am using a 400 W light with Bio-Bizz all soil and ferts

This is pics of the plants at 3 weeks of veg.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

can't wait to see this journal unfold...you got yourself one of my fav strains ...grow on


----------



## JayMcFly (Apr 16, 2006)

These photos were actually taken a few weeks ago its just that my digital camera needs batteries ( laziness ).

The plant is nearly 5 foot at the minute with pistils flying from everywhere, its now been in flowering about 15 days.

What size should the buds be at this stage at the minute they may be 1 to 2 cm high each.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

hmm...i'm not too sure...have never grown her...just smoked a lot of her..

when your bout of lazy is over   (i get them too) post some pics...can tell a bit easier with pics how shes doing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2006)

*Whats up JMF. Your ladies look great. Can't wait to see some updated pics. *


----------



## nobody (Apr 17, 2006)

A 5 foot White Widow, i don't think so i've grown this strain numerous times and have never seen a WW strech that much.You better check your strain because unless your growing outside you don't have a WW plant.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 17, 2006)

Dude, that is very cool!  We are both about the same time along, doing a grow from Serious Seeds. I would like to try all their strains. Anyone here ever grown/tried AK-47?

Very healthy looking plants.  Best of luck during flowering!


----------



## JayMcFly (Apr 17, 2006)

Nobody believe it man because its 5 foot and its white widow !

Check out my pics tommorrow sure


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

nice man...any more pics its been a while


----------



## commish21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I just got the same seeds...how did they turn out?  Do you have pics?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 30, 2009)

nobody said:
			
		

> A 5 foot White Widow, i don't think so i've grown this strain numerous times and have never seen a WW strech that much.You better check your strain because unless your growing outside you don't have a WW plant.



All my WW have grown to 5 feet, ive gotten buds 3 feet long.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 30, 2009)

JayMcFly said:
			
		

> Nobody believe it man because its 5 foot and its white widow !
> 
> Check out my pics tommorrow sure


I believe.


----------



## Waspfire (Jan 30, 2009)

lol this thread is 3 years old


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 24, 2009)

i really what to try the widow heard it was great bud


----------

